# Perfect City



## Elis (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm Alice and I am looking for a perfect city to live in the US. I was born and currently still living in Croatia, a small European country you guys probably never heard about (but just FYI it's next to Italy). Since I've never really been to America, I don't have a real picture of things there. I did a lot of research, and I found 25 best cities for me. But right now, I cannot chose between them. So I REALLY DESPERATELY need some help. If you live in cities that I'll now write down, I would really appreciate if you tell me something about your city. Tell me how do you like it, what's the best and the worst in it, how do you live in it, I mean is it expensive for living, how are the people and all the juicy stuff that I can find on Wikipedia. Thank you very much!!

That cities are:

1)Houston, Texas

2)Austin, Texas

3)Orlando, Florida

4)Fort Worth, Texas

5)San Antonio, Texas 

6)Tampa, Florida

7)Ocala, Florida

8)Memphis, Tennessee

9)Gainesville, Florida

10)Port Charlotte, Florida

11)Beaumont, Texas

12)Port Arthur, Texas

13)Brownsville, Texas

14)McAllen, Texas

15)Jacksonville, Florida

16)Galveston, Texas

17)Charleston, South Carolina

18)Tyler, Texas

19)Augusta, Georgia

20)Corpus Christi, Texas

21)Bryan-College Station, Texas

22)Tallahassee, Florida

23)Bradenton, Florida

24)West Palm Beach, Florida


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Alice, you may be jumping the gun a bit here with your research....
The first thing you have to research is if you qualify for any visas to live in the US.
I think the diversity lottery (green card lottery) is probably your best bet.


----------



## Elis (Jul 14, 2012)

mamasue said:


> Alice, you may be jumping the gun a bit here with your research....
> The first thing you have to research is if you qualify for any visas to live in the US.
> I think the diversity lottery (green card lottery) is probably your best bet.


Oh, I did all of that I just need some help with choosing the perfect city for me. But thank you anyway.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

You won on the diversity lottery??


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Demographics. Key rule of thumb: anywhere north of the Mason Dixon line they have salad bars, anywhere south of the line they have Waffle Houses. In the north, they have dating services. In the south they have family reunions!


----------



## danny77 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey, why don't you consider also Chicago, IL?


----------

